# 06 M6 GTO crazy trans whine/screech



## F4LL3NBURR1T0 (Jun 11, 2012)

So I was driving around 60mph on cruise control on a long stretch of road that rolls up and down gently. When suddenly my tranny starting make a really loud whine, so I clutched and costed, just kept whining, then I put it back in 6, took it up to 70 got a little louder and I went back to coasting baffled. Then all the sudden the whining/screeching stopped and I put it back in 6th and cruised on... What the hell could that be? Help please!

Only thing that might be related is for some random reason about 2 weeks ago after a long night of driving, with maybe 2 pulls involved, I parked her backing in on my really steeply sloping drive way, in the morning there was a foot and some change in diameter redish pink stain on the drive way. So I immediately moved into the level garage, and dident leak another drop. Drop it pretty normally for 2 weeks, and then that weird random thing happened this morning.
Thoughts? Ideas? 

2006 m6 GTO H/C/B with full tick/monster clutch kit.
:confused


----------



## 06M6BLK (Apr 4, 2012)

Reddish pink fluid is ATF, which is whats in your tranny, or was in your tranny. Definitly need to get that checked out, could have lost the output seal or something of that nature. Strange for the noise to disappear like that, hopefully there was no damage caused internally.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You didn't check the fluid after noticing the the *"foot and some change in diameter redish pink stain on the drive way"*? Or, at least, get under to see if you could find where it had leaked from? And then drove it for two weeks??


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Take it to a trusted mechanic because you've obviously got a problem (s) that are going to get worse with every foot you drive it. If it were me, it have it flatbedded to the shop.


----------

